

Are iWatch and the New Apple TV Just One Product? - mlchild
http://www.volleythat.com/why-not-combinator-podcast/2014/2/5/iwatch-tv

======
twiceaday
Tv is a social experience, not a personal one like those covered by the
iPhone. Is everybody in my house going to need a watch to watch the tv? Plus
it would make no sense for them to reduce the target audience for the new
Apple Tv. At best there will be a Remote app on the watch.

~~~
twiceaday
My crazy prediction is that the iWatch will be round.

